# [k] gta 4 pc



## FiredBullet (28. Oktober 2009)

Kaufe GTA  für PC.

 lg fired Bullet


----------



## GameZocker92 (28. Oktober 2009)

Habs hier rumliegen. Was würdesch zahlen?

 MfG


----------



## FiredBullet (29. Oktober 2009)

kannst du es reservieren bis heute mittag. überweise dir das geld in meiner mittagspause.
 mhmm das geld,

 kommt daruf an wie viele aktivierungen sind noch frei?
 schickst du denn Code mit und auch deine Social Club anmeldung und Windows live? 
 kannst du es heute noch weg schicken, denn ich brauche es am samstag. ich überweise auch heute mittag sofort.
 kannst mir wirklich vertrauen.
 schick mir deine bankdaten als pm, adresse von mir hast du im Postfach.
 Ich würde sagen bei noch genug aktivierungen 20 €.
 Schreib mir einfach bei zuschlag pm mit bankdaten


----------



## GameZocker92 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ähm ne sry ich muss mir das noch überlegen ^^

 MfG


----------



## FiredBullet (29. Oktober 2009)

wegen dem preis?
  dann mach nen vorschlag. 
    bin auch bereit mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## FiredBullet (29. Oktober 2009)

spiel gekauft


----------

